# auger iceing



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

When I go fishing and cut a few holes my auger cuts great. Then if I decide to move and cut new holes I have ice build up on the blades and it doesn't want to cut. What do you guys do to prevent this?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

flush it off in the hole each time. Just go up and down in the hole a few times. i helps clean the hole too. I also give mine a kick to knock off anything that doesnt flush off


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

Drill your holes then drill one half way and leave the auger standing in it this prevents freeze up of blades


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

birdshooter said:


> Drill your holes then drill one half way and leave the auger standing in it this prevents freeze up of blades


this does work by drying out the blades. just need thicker ice than we in the southern half


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

never really have felt a need to do it myself so I can't vouch for how effective it is, but I've seen many people post over the years on various boards that they spray their blades with cooking spray before they go out.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

buy a auger with deicer blade in fact i have one for sale in clasifieds


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

My Ion freezes up when its around 0. I keep a propane torch in the backpack and hit it with that for about 30 seconds.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Pump it up and down in the hole to clean off, then set it so it's not tip in the stuff.
Rich has one & sits his on the board he's bolted to his jet sled.
Works without a problem.
You might try spraying non-stick cooking spray before you start too Lee.


----------



## chubface (Apr 7, 2017)

salmonslammer said:


> My Ion freezes up when its around 0. I keep a propane torch in the backpack and hit it with that for about 30 seconds.


I wonder if that would change the temper in the blades.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

chubface said:


> I wonder if that would change the temper in the blades.


That will not change the temper. You would need to get them really hot.


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

A 71cc auger has too much power to worry about a little ice on it Actually, it looks at it as a challenge, haha. I had no issues last weekend and I had ice all over mine and it cut fine even with old blades. I have chipper style blades though and I could see where the spoon type or smooth edged type could be an issue if that is what you have.


----------



## chubface (Apr 7, 2017)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> That will not change the temper. You would need to get them really hot.


you are wrong.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

I've done it probably 20 times and they haven't broke yet! 5th year on the original blades... Way better than the Nils it replaced!


----------



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

I had this problem with my old gas auger. I would carry a pocket knife to clean the ice off.


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for the ideas guys. I know my biggest problem is leaving it laying in the snow. I thought of the pam thing, don't know if it would work. I also thought about just cutting an extra hole and leaving the auger in the water as long as I don't leave it long enough to freeze in. I'm sure the torch would work but you don't have to get steel very hot to draw the hardness out of it and I don't want to burn the paint.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

brigeton said:


> Thanks for the ideas guys. I know my biggest problem is leaving it laying in the snow. I thought of the pam thing, don't know if it would work. I also thought about just cutting an extra hole and leaving the auger in the water as long as I don't leave it long enough to freeze in. I'm sure the torch would work but you don't have to get steel very hot to draw the hardness out of it and I don't want to burn the paint.


Dont drill the extra hole all the way through just in far enough to keep your auger standing up and keep the blades insulated


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

99% of the time leaving it standing in a partial hole is okay. I've seen an auger STUCK that way though. Drilled in, got wet (melt or precipitation) then froze. Like pulling the sword from the stone.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I've done that zillions of times and never got it stuck, but a usually use it as an additional shanty anchor then...


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

Fishfighter said:


> Dont drill the extra hole all the way through just in far enough to keep your auger standing up and keep the blades insulated


That's kinda tough with 4" of ice.


----------



## FFPO (Jul 28, 2020)

Like others have said, cooking spray. Petroleum jelly will also work.


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

Get a black floor mat and leave the blades on it..or leave it in the sled (if sled is dark colored).. black trash bag.. hope you get the idea..


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

It's easy to make a cradle or rack to keep it off the ice too.
A hunk of LG diameter PVC covers the screw portion too.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

sfw1960 said:


> I've done that zillions of times and never got it stuck, but a usually use it as an additional shanty anchor then...


99.9?


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

sureshot006 said:


> 99.9?


Or so LOL

Mag III has a single chipper - no guide ring, never the same problems because of less surface area to freeze to.


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

no ice stands a chance with this bad boy, probably drill concrete if I wanted to, lol


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Tough guy talk!

:lol: :evilsmile :lol: :mischeif:
LOL!


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I drill my holes, then put the cover back on and lay it on it's side. Never had ice build up. Could just bang it on the ice a few times if it's not yours.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

bobberbill said:


> I drill my holes, then put the cover back on and lay it on it's side. Never had ice build up. Could just bang it on the ice a few times if it's not yours.


I had a nice heavy scoop and just happens I was the only one of 3 that brought one. After having it thrown back and forth for a whole weekend it looked like it had been used to chip holes in the ice


----------

